# clavier powerbook G4



## tichien (8 Septembre 2004)

J'ai un PowerBookG4 alu.
Quand je tape un texte, le curseur saute de façon aléatoire sur des lignes déjà tapées intercalant des lettres ou des mots dans des phrases déjà écrites plus haut.
- poussières sous le clavier ?
- problèmes mécaniques ?
- problèmes logiciel ?
- conflit entre le trackpad et le clavier ?


----------



## naas (8 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue a toi sur macgé 
c'est tes doigts qui touchent la surface du "trackpad"
il te faut tenir les mains avec la paume et le petit doigt posé sur l'ordinateur et les pouces en l'air
ça devrait marcher


----------



## tichien (8 Septembre 2004)

Ce N'est Malheureusement Pas Le Cas


----------



## naas (8 Septembre 2004)

Branche une souris et desactive la zone de navigation (trackpad) et dis moi


----------



## Wheeling (16 Septembre 2004)

utilistes-tu un mulot sans fil ?
car sinon lorsque les pille du mulot commence à faiblir tu peux avoir des petits désagréments de ce genre (le curseur devient un peu dingue)


----------

